# Anyone find a source for Axle Spacers?



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

I got mine straight from PSE when I went to the pro shop.


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

I believe a local pro shop might provide a couple or a half dozen, but what about a larger order? With each custom application requiring typically 4x whatever goes on one side of the cam, I would like to stock a couple dozen of different sizes, especially over 0.035" the largest I have found to date. And, in black.

So, what about a mailorder source? Anyone out there find one?

thanks for replies,

Steelhat


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Call Bowtech, I know they have spacers from paper thin, to almost 3/16"
888-689-1289


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Steelhat said:


> I can find thin white compound bow axle spacers, through Apple and others, that are 0.02 and 0.035" thick and white.
> 
> Anyone know of source for spacers over 0.04" (for swapping cams between bows)? And in black plastic instead of white?
> 
> ...


Sure, you can get a kit from LAS
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?osCsid=4cqpojl27vk5c9onlb3gd40de6

Search for this part number: 1160009


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks for the reply. I have been using that APPLE-based kit, but their spacers only go to 0.035". I have had to stack three or more of them to center a cam or eccentric. And, they are a bright white. 

I am searching for spacers on the order of 0.1 to 0.3" thick, and in black.

Thanks,

Steelhat


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

not sure the makeup of the ones in hardware stores, but i often go to Lowes for misc nuts n bolts and see white plastic washers, dont know thickness and have never picked any up to see if there a harder plastic or not but ive seen them there. Ill have to check them out next time i go.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Here in the NYC / Long Island area the local ACE Hardware stores have a nice assortment of Allen Socket Head bolts, nylon washers and spacers. Don't know for sure if they have what you want, but it is definitely worth a look.


----------

